# Key Post: City Guides



## Marion (13 Jan 2004)

*General Guides*
Frommer's
Fodors
Lonely Planet

Rough Guides


*Europe*
Dublin
[broken link removed]
Paris
London
Barcelona
[broken link removed]
Edinburgh


*USA*

New York
Boston
San Francisco


----------



## N0elC (25 Jan 2005)

Free Eastern European city guides.


----------



## tartan (28 May 2007)

http://www.greatcitybreaks.com

Online destination guide and guide to booking online.


----------



## sightseefree (28 Feb 2009)

[broken link removed] - Directory of free attractions and sights, travel tips and more.


----------

